# A few pictures



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

only just seen this part of DW so I thought I'd post a few pics, most are of one type of car but that is changing vey soon


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Awesome pics mate


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice shots there, what equipment are you using?


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

I use a Nikon D70 with the 18-70mm kit lens


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Love that last pic


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pics are mint mate.

I just swapped my 400d for a D80 18-135.

Need to get a tripod sorted out


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great shots mate - 

V12MSM you need a Manfrotto 055 pro B with a RC322 head, I have just bought one and you will never place your gear on a more stable thing its rock!!!!


----------



## Dodge (May 8, 2007)

awsome pics, what settings did you use for headlight/brakelight shot?


----------



## Andy1711 (May 30, 2007)

great pics of some great cars


----------



## MichaelG (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice Supra....kinda makes me miss mine ! :thumb:


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Dodge said:


> awsome pics, what settings did you use for headlight/brakelight shot?


a sturdy object to balance the camera on, timer on and a slow shutter speed, this was a 5 second exposure  you can do this with ANY camera  just make sure the flash is off.


----------

